# Memorable Season so far



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

This year has been the best season I have ever had. So far we have:
Beaver-25
Raccoon-15
Mink-11
Muskrat-17
Fox-1
Weasel 7 Quite The Season
Fisher-1
marten-7
Otter-5
Bobcat-1
Skunk-2


----------

